# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Does where you sleep effect your chance of nightmares?

## PanaceaProject

I will probably sound insane, but when I was little I used to have a recurring dream, which I'll post in another thread later. Anyway, I found out that if I slept on one side of my bed I would have a nightmare and if I slept on the other I would not have any dreams at all. I tested this out many times and the results always turned out like that.

Was my mind screwing with me or is this actually logical?

----------


## AURON

moved to nightmares and reoccurring dreams

----------


## Darkmatters

When people say they "didn't have any dreams" it's actually just that they don't REMEMBER them. You have dreams every night. 

I'm not sure about switching sides of the bed making a difference. Do you associate each side of the bed with something in particular? For instance, if it's a double bed... most people will think of one side as "mine", and maybe someone else used to sleep on the other side so it's always "theirs". Or maybe you don't like being close to the wall? Or anything to differentiate one side from the other?

Cause what Im thinking is that it's your expectations taking effect. If you expect to have nightmares on one side of the bed then you will.

----------


## Zhaylin

I think it would have more to do with association than actual position.

When we lived in Puerto Rico as children, my brother had horrible nightmares whenever he used his cat sheets.  I had nightmares because of a doll I had and for decades thereafter, I would have the same nightmares around the time I had the original.

Now-a-days, I use a couch as a bed and if I sleep facing the back of the of the couch, I'd have bad dreams about drowning or sufficating.

----------


## Darkmatters

Heh... I used to have a black light poster of a demon on my wall that I blamed my nightmares on. After a while I tore it to shreds and threw it away. Don't remember if the nightmares stopped after that.

----------

